# Java Fern Tips Melting?



## vollman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am new to the planted side of the hobby and need some help. 

I have noticed that the tips of my ferns (mainly Java) are turning a translucent green and stop growing. 

Does anyone have any knowledge of this and/or any advice on what is needed to stop it from happening?


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

No worries- it's completely normal for new java fern leaf tips to turn translucent. They should change back to normal as the leaf ages.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi, 
normally tips of young, growing Java fern leaves are translucent and darker, because there is not yet air between the cell layers of the developing leaf tissue. Do they really stop growing? You can identify growing fern leaves by rolled-up tips ("fiddlehead").


----------



## vollman1 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, the tips vanish and the tip portion on the new growth looks like it is rotting. I have noticed this on mainly the Java ferns but also on some narrow leaf ferns as well. It is effecting new and old growth. 

Is there anything other than the fern being transferred into another tank that could be causing this?


----------

